# Interesting Ball script



## JoeBud (Apr 13, 2011)

I ran across this jar the other day and the script is one I have not seen before. I did not buy the jar, but I may have to go back and get it. All I can remember is that it was a shoulder seal. I don't remember if it was ground or not. Was this script used before the 3L script? Any opinions.


----------



## thejario (Apr 14, 2011)

It is a Port Mold re-work , the other side of the jar should say masons patent. The one you want to find is the green one []


----------



## thejario (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the Green


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 14, 2011)

NIce jar....both of them.....very early 1900's....1902 (ish) and later...


   David


----------



## JoeBud (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I was hoping it was a pre-3L jar, but sounds like they were being made at the same time. I'll have to get it if its still there next time.


----------

